# Problems with wide, folded bands?



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Joerg and others frequently use very wide Theraband, sometimes full width even, and fold it.

I have experimented a bit on these lines and have to say that I get problems....mainly in the form of those scary fliers where one releases the ammo....and there is silence... as one ducks, unsure where the missile is going to strike.

My only nasty RTS came from Theraband black bands which were double 50mm folded. I was suspicious to start with as I didn't like all that flappy,floppy thin stuff compared to a nice heavy tube.

I've just tried 50mm wide TBG on one of my starships and am getting the same thing. Some shots were brilliant with terrific power....others were these weird fliers.

Am I alone in having this problem? It's no great hassle as I prefer tubes anyway but I had bought quite a lot of TBG and it seems a shame not to use it.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Ruthie,
Is there some reason you don't wish to cut it in strips? (Other than the fact that you never have to cut tubes into strips I mean.)


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> Hi Ruthie,
> Is there some reason you don't wish to cut it in strips? (Other than the fact that you never have to cut tubes into strips I mean.)


well, quite a good reason. I'm crap at it ! It did help a bit when I bought one of B'toons excellent cutting guides but the bands I needed for the starship were too long for using this. I suppose that the TBG will get used up eventually on ordinary shooters ...and slingbows too of course as there is no risk of RTS .


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Madam,

You can fold the band in half and cut with the jig


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

erlkonig said:


> Madam,
> 
> You can fold the band in half and cut with the jig


Now that's a very interesting thought...Might have a go at that. Thank you


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i would definately have a go at cutting the bands ruthie because the width you are using may give an uneven pull when folded

i wasn,t very good at cutting bands when i first started but with practice and the right tools it,s not that hard

good luck


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

oldstevie said:


> i would definately have a go at cutting the bands ruthie because the width you are using may give an uneven pull when folded
> i wasn,t very good at cutting bands when i first started but with practice and the right tools it,s not that hard
> good luck


You're right Stevie. It is a skill I should work on even though I prefer tubes mostly. The trouble usually is that I don't get a clean cut. Even with a brand new rotary cutter and mat and applying plenty pf pressure there always seem to be bits that didn't completely sever. I tried two of the automatic cutting boards which were totally useless. The only thing I haven't tried yet is an old fashioned paper guillotine and I am keeping my eyes open for one of those.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ruthie, I started to have some trouble with my rotary cutter and thought that it was just getting dull. I changed to a new blade and had the same problem. I sharpened an older blade and noticed that the hole in the middle of the blade had small (for lack of a better word) slots that would catch and stop the blade, making it slide instead of roll. My older blade did not have these and has been working fine ever since. It might be something to look at.

Also, if you are needing a longer cutting jig, talk to Btoon, he might be able to custom make you one.

Best of luck,

Todd


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Ruthie, I started to have some trouble with my rotary cutter and thought that it was just getting dull. I changed to a new blade and had the same problem. I sharpened an older blade and noticed that the hole in the middle of the blade had small (for lack of a better word) slots that would catch and stop the blade, making it slide instead of roll. My older blade did not have these and has been working fine ever since. It might be something to look at.
> 
> Also, if you are needing a longer cutting jig, talk to Btoon, he might be able to custom make you one.
> 
> ...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ruthie, the blade I had trouble with was a new blade. It was an Olfa brand. It might just be the blade. I'll get a picture of the 2 different ones and post it in a few minutes.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here is a comparison of the 2 different blades. The one on the right is the one that came with the Olfa cutter. The one on the left is a replacement blade I bought a while back...I think it's a Fiskar's brand. The Olfa blade it the one that I have had trouble with. It would just stop spinning and slide, causing the rubber to move and stretch instead of cutting.















Once I went back to the blade on the left, I haven't had any problems.

I hope this helps.

Todd


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Todd. Yes, it's an Olfa. Unfortunately so is the new one I haven't tried yet  I'll see about replacement blades without the slots.

Just a thought...would lubrication help to get a cleaner cut?? a drop of washing up liquid or something like that ?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ruthie, as long as the blade is good, there shouldn't be any problem. Press as straight down as possible, and make one smooth cut. Don't make a back and forth motion as you move along. If you have to stop to move the hand along the cutting jig, try to keep the hand holding the cutter as still as possible then continue on. If you notice the outside of the cutting jig is moving out, try to put a small amount of pressure toward your supporting hand.

Some people like to put masking tape along the area to be cut, but I don't think it's needed, but I also use Btoon's jig.

One more thing....if you are getting skips (small areas that aren't being cut) and the blade is turning, then you might have a nick in the blade. Even a small nick will cause the rubber to not be cut.

If you still have some problems after getting the new cutter, let me know and I will try to make a video to show how I cut my bands. It won't be productions quality, as I don't know how to edit, but I will do my best.

Keep us posted.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Folded bands more than likely equate to relatively heavy pull bands. Heavier pull effects ammo grip and release. An effective grip technique involves grasping the ammo by its sides. When the band weight gets to heavy it causes a grip to shift more in front of the ball for a positive strong feel. This causes the pouch to release unevenly and inconsistently with an occasional flier and overall unsatisfactory accuracy .


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

treefork said:


> Folded bands more than likely equate to relatively heavy pull bands. Heavier pull effects ammo grip and release. An effective grip technique involves grasping the ammo by its sides. When the band weight gets to heavy it causes a grip to shift more in front of the ball for a positive strong feel. This causes the pouch to release unevenly and inconsistently with an occasional flier and overall unsatisfactory accuracy .


a good point amigo. But I don't get this happening with heavy tubes...even with Theratube Silver.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Some people that shoot multiple tubes put rubber bands or pieces of tube on the bands to keep them from tangling. That might help with the floppy. :twocents:


----------

